# Fence Crossings........



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I was wondering about how a coyote prefers to go under, through or over a fence? Do they tend to belly crawl? I know it probably depends on how big the opening is of course, but where should I place my trap if I have located a crossing located at a T in a fence row. I had a miss last night, I placed my trap underneath the bottom wire of the fence right in the middle of the trail. Whatever it was pulled out. Should these be blind sets with no bait, lure, guides, etc? Thanks!


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Ive never set a foothold in those crossings, but those are grade A snare spots.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i'll second that M*F!!
deano


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks M*F. I am thinking of buying some snares. Any preferences of brands, cam, washer, or sure lock. What #, what length? Do you anchor to the top of the fence? how big a loop? Do I use my best guess about where to set the loop? How high off the ground etc.? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Amberg snares for fox and coyote. Its a cam lock snare with a dispatch spring. One or two lunges and that critter is done. Doesnt mess up the trail or fence and doesnt mess himself up. I anchor these to the fence post. Size of loop depends on size of the trail, how high the bottom wire is, etc. I hang it so the loop is dead center over the trail and about 2 inches or so off the ground.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks.......Any particular length, size cable, etc.? Rangeman


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

For the Ambergs I use 8ft of 5/64 7x7 cable.

Good Luck! :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i would also go with the idea of the snares


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I just bought 2 dozen of Grawes Snares, I got the ones with the hanking pole (1 dozen), and the type with the snare with just the cable, anyone use these? I am seriously thinking of getting some Amberg snare catches and reworking these, please post any ideas and comments
Thanks
Rob


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm in total agreement on the snares. Odds are good you might have pinched some chest/belly hairs with a foothold.

Be sure to check your snare regulations, some may require deer stops, relaxing locks, etc.

Smitty


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Nothing wrong with Grawes Snares, they are the best that I have used.
The pro snareman in Killdeer ordered 100 dozen last fall.


----------

